# How the hell did this guy get a LACS Ibanez?



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought you had to you know... famous, to have one built for you.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I've gathered from hanging around here.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, you can always buy one from the "famous people" selling them. They pop in ebay every now and then.


----------



## Neil (Feb 9, 2009)

Are you sure that isnt just a customised RG7620 or RG7420

from about 0.24 to 0.27 you can see light reflecting off the body and it looks like the neck pup cavity has been filled and refinished.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 9, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> Well, you can always buy one from the "famous people" selling them. They pop in ebay every now and then.


How did that not occur to me? This is what staying up all night does to me...



Neil said:


> Are you sure that isnt just a customised RG7620 or RG7420
> 
> at about 0.26 you can see light reflecting off the body and it looks like the neck pup cavity has been filled and refinished.


No, it says in the video description that it's a custom.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 9, 2009)

It's most likely a customised RG7, I mean, the neck looks exactly like an rg7 neck to be honest, and people getting LACS' tend to really got to town slightly to make it look custom...


----------



## nikt (Feb 9, 2009)

RG series logo on the headstock, looks like 7620 to me


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 9, 2009)

From the comments-

Lethallergy (3 weeks ago) 
Is that a LACS Ibanez?
caparison092 (2 weeks ago) 
yep it is

Hmm...


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess one way to find out is to ask him whose LACS it was before he got it and if he can't answer or says he got it custom built, then its probably a regular RG7 that's been customized.


----------



## nikt (Feb 9, 2009)

one pic and you will know


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, if it's LACS then it'll only take one picture to prove it (of the serial number) with the serial number greyed out. But the way they do serial numbers is a dead giveaway.

Other than that, rg series logo on headstock, standard dots, black hardware, just really looks like a customised RG7620 to me.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 9, 2009)

don't like that lead tone at all, all the notes just ring together, no definition left.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> From the comments-
> 
> Lethallergy (3 weeks ago)
> Is that a LACS Ibanez?
> ...



It's possible the kid doesn't know what LACS stands for and just agreed with him. I too and doubtful it's a true LACS but as has already been said you could just ask him to post a pic of the back of the headstock and be done with it.


----------



## JunkMan (Feb 9, 2009)

you can see a neck cavity at 24-26 i think its a customised RG, but then again i could be wrong, it does look nice though.


----------



## nikt (Feb 9, 2009)

it's got one pickup so it must look good


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 9, 2009)

LACS or not it still looks pretty cool!


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 9, 2009)

It looks very very much like an RG7620 that he _Dino'd_ imo. I doubt thats LACS. But in this day and age you never know.

EDIT: If you look closely you can see the outline of a neck pickup cavity that has probably been filled.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2009)

he says in the video where he got the guitar but i couldnt make out the name. and i agree that his lead tone has NO definition between notes. his "crunch" sounded like it would carry leads better.


----------



## darren (Feb 9, 2009)

He says right in the video, "Thanks to Chris Garza from Suicide Silence for this beauty," as he gestures to the guitar.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2009)

His gain is cranked to high, IMO. After his clean channel, the only notes with any "character" were his pinch harmonics.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Feb 9, 2009)

darren said:


> He says right in the video, "Thanks to Chris Garza from Suicide Silence for this beauty," as he gestures to the guitar.



I was just going to post this, i don't think anyone else watched the whole video. 

And that proves it, Ibanez wouldn't waste their time making a LACS for Suicide Silence so Its just a modded 7620 and that kid is an idiot


----------



## sworth9411 (Feb 9, 2009)

Th Suicide Silence Axes were customized RG7620 that were modded (filled) I believe they were done by the LA custom shop (the mods anyways) but definetly not custom built......

I will ask tonight to make sure as I know Garza.....


----------



## Kakaka (Feb 9, 2009)

Very poor playing, or is it just me on an undetectable bitter mood today?

Hey, cool, mr.$100-bucks-5150 can solve our mistery here...(dude,was that far beyond epic!)
It'd only increase our admiration for you, sir.


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 9, 2009)

Doesnt look like an LACS. As mentioned by James, the serial number method would be a dead giveaway if he provided it - or the lack of a Fujigen neck stamp - of the presence of a Fujigen serial would also kill it as a true 100% LACS.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 9, 2009)

He says it's custom, I asked him via YouTube. He said that the color is different than the Vampire Kiss or Magenta Crush and that there is no pickup selector. Of course they could all just be filled in.


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks Dino'd to me. 

OT, how are you, Tom(Thin_ice)?


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 9, 2009)

He would have also had to fill the bridge pickup cavity - i don't see any tabs sticking out on the sides on that pickup cavity with the EMG. I watched the HD vid of it too and I'm not seeing the "outline" that everyone is talking about, just a reflection. 

He received this from Suicide Silence. This guitar was either built by the LACS or was modified by it. If you guys can see the outline of the pickup, someone REALLY fucked up at the LACS and really shouldn't be working there.

You guys are really getting bent out of shape over this kid. He doesn't need to prove shit to you guys unless he's selling the guitar.


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2009)

That Cobra sounds pretty badass to me.


----------



## sworth9411 (Feb 9, 2009)

Straight from the horse&#8217;s mouth so to speak;

 &#8220;Custom shop switched out the pickups and filled it and repainted it to the original color like a few weeks before we signed with ESP they also rewired it and re-routed for a lo pro like the old universe&#8217;s. &#8220;

LACS modified the guitar from a RG7420 (and repainted it in Vampire Kiss) not made but enough to make it a full on Custom&#8230; On a side note&#8230;wood filler from my experience even with the best jobs possible can be prone to shrinking depending on the environment which is unfortunate, but not something that can be controlled 100&#37; of the time (besides they were low level endorsees at the time and probably had strict limitations on what could be done)


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2009)

That's cool.

I didn't know they were, at one time, Ibanez endorsees.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 9, 2009)

Rich people can get anything cool even if they don't deserve it haha


----------



## WhiteShadow (Feb 9, 2009)

I think some of you need to realize that the LACS has been open for years, there are a great deal of LACS Ibanez guitars floating around. To get your hands on one isnt necessarily easy, but its by no means impossible.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 10, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> You guys are really getting bent out of shape over this kid. He doesn't need to prove shit to you guys unless he's selling the guitar.




I don't think that's the case, no one is screaming "OMG HE IS A LIAR?! BURN THE WITCH!!!" or anything.  They simply challenged the fact that this was an LACS-built guitar, like the medium-to-high level endorsees receive. As posted above, that was the case.... it's a low-level endorsee modified-by-LACS team RG7420 and not an actual LACS, strictly-speaking.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> No, it says in the video description that it's a custom.





Neil said:


> Are you sure that isnt just a customised RG7620 or RG7420
> 
> from about 0.24 to 0.27 you can see light reflecting off the body and it looks like the neck pup cavity has been filled and refinished.



After looking at the video I have to believe the guy who filmed it is lying - you can clearly see the neck cavity was filled. That or there's a perfect pickup shape scratch right where a neck pickup would be, but which is more likely 



7 Dying Trees said:


> It's most likely a customised RG7, I mean, the neck looks exactly like an rg7 neck to be honest, and people getting LACS' tend to really got to town slightly to make it look custom...



Wouldn't you know  



nikt said:


> RG series logo on the headstock, looks like 7620 to me



I have to agree with nikt, who is expert on all things LACS.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 11, 2009)

sworth9411 said:


> Straight from the horses mouth so to speak;
> 
> Custom shop switched out the pickups and filled it and repainted it to the original color like a few weeks before we signed with ESP they also rewired it and re-routed for a lo pro like the old universes. 
> 
> LACS modified the guitar from a RG7420 (and repainted it in Vampire Kiss) not made but enough to make it a full on Custom On a side notewood filler from my experience even with the best jobs possible can be prone to shrinking depending on the environment which is unfortunate, but not something that can be controlled 100% of the time (besides they were low level endorsees at the time and probably had strict limitations on what could be done)


In that case I sold a custom shop I didn't know about ages ago when i got a rg1570 refinished, the hardware swapped for all black and dimarzios put in...  

The lacs does modification of stock guitars, doesn't mean it's built by them, and there is a difference. Still, they do really good work on modifying guitars 


Dusty201087 said:


> Wouldn't you know


 well, you know, if given the chance...


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 11, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> In that case I sold a custom shop I didn't know about ages ago when i got a rg1570 refinished, the hardware swapped for all black and dimarzios put in...
> 
> The lacs does modification of stock guitars, doesn't mean it's built by them, and there is a difference. Still, they do really good work on modifying guitars



 A bit of customization does not make it "a full on custom." Custom means custom _built_, not custom_ized_.

Now after saying it so many times in my head, the word custom makes no sense to me. It sounds like a condiment of some sort.


----------



## Caparison092 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats me in that video, thanks for the comments on my shitty playing!

myspace.com/abbysguy check out my myspace to see more pics of it


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 16, 2009)

damn man, youre only 19 and have so much amazing gear...



wish i had money..




sell me the red Ibanez..


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 16, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> damn man, youre only 19 and have so much amazing gear...



Seriously, I'm very envious of your gear. Diezel, VHT and Framus amps! Not to mention the Caparisons!

You my friend have excellent taste.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 16, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Seriously, I'm very envious of your gear. Diezel, VHT and Framus amps! Not to mention the Caparisons!
> 
> You my friend have excellent taste.


At 19, he must either work his ass off, or have a very rich Daddy.


----------



## Harry (Feb 16, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> At 19, he must either work his ass off, or have a very rich Daddy.



I suspect, rich Daddy


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I see what you mean dude, the amp is doing all the work for him.

Hes average, I bet that would have sounded horrible on an MG15 

Its an RG7x20 with an EMG, not custom at all.


----------



## Caparison092 (Feb 16, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Yeah I see what you mean dude, the amp is doing all the work for him.
> 
> Hes average, I bet that would have sounded horrible on an MG15
> 
> Its an RG7x20 with an EMG, not custom at all.



The cobra isnt some piece of crap line 6 head and therefore is not a forgiving amp.If you ever muster the ability to play one, you will know.. That video wasn't titled watch me shred 20 notes per second, it was a tone demonstration( playing scales, sweeping,and other shred bull is boring on youtube). As far as rich daddy goes, I've worked my ass off and made good relationships with companies which cuts the prices down. Its a lot of money but guitar is my passion and that's what I spend my money on. It really is entertaining reading all the bashing going on though  Jealousy I detect much


----------



## Shinto (Feb 16, 2009)

Caparison092 said:


> The cobra isnt some piece of crap line 6 head and therefore is not a forgiving amp.If you ever* muster the ability *to play one, you will know.. That video wasn't titled watch me shred 20 notes per second, it was a tone demonstration( playing scales, sweeping,and other shred bull is boring on youtube). As far as rich daddy goes, I've worked my ass off and made good relationships with companies which cuts the prices down. Its a lot of money but guitar is my passion and that's what I spend my money on. It really is entertaining reading all the bashing going on though  Jealousy I detect much


Wait, it takes ability to play one?

Chill out dude, we're just expressing our opinions; you're the one that seems offended by the looks of it.


----------



## Caparison092 (Feb 16, 2009)

Shinto said:


> Wait, it takes ability to play one?
> 
> Chill out dude, we're just expressing our opinions; you're the one that seems offended by the looks of it.



I know everyone has their own views on skill and who deserves what, I just hate when people think I have rich parents that buy me everything. I have worked hard for my gear and am proud of it, that's all


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2009)

Shit, I ask myself all the time how Nikt ends up with so many LACS guitars.


----------



## nikt (Feb 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Shit, I ask myself all the time how Nikt ends up with so many LACS guitars.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 16, 2009)

Caparison092 said:


> I know everyone has their own views on skill and who deserves what, I just hate when people think I have rich parents that buy me everything. I have worked hard for my gear and am proud of it, that's all



I agree with this. I've bought a shit ton of gear and paid for every bit of it (except my beginner gear of course). Think about all the people who go out and spend $100+ each time they go out to a bar, or on weed, or just on other random shit. If I didn't also buy computer/electronic gear, and didn't have my electronic drum set, I could easily own as much gear as this dude if not more since I'm older and have had more time to collect  And I'm no better of a player than this dude.

This is the exact reason I don't post clips online, so I don't get people saying (or even thinking if they don't post it because they know me) stuff like I don't deserve the gear I have. Well, that and so I don't embarrass myself with shitty playing


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 16, 2009)

Hehe - same issue here. I'm sloppy as hell, but I'm more interested in composition than building perfect chops - if the music in my head calls for something that exceeds my technical level, I'll practice until I can play it, but learning how to play 1500+ notes a minute for no good reason is pointless, especially considering how much practice it takes to keep yourself at that level.


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm sorry guys but i think you're being a bit to critical of this poor guy, cut him some slack.
Its one thing to voice opinions and another to put someone down, if you're going to web-bash do it with the douchebags on youtube, here isn't the place, we're all friends here


----------



## Pablo (Feb 16, 2009)

Quite frankly, I think you should give the guy a break! Yes, he has some excellent guitars and amps and yes, he is not very old and yes, he is probably not the best guitarist in the world... But who cares? The kid's got a healthy hobby and has found a way to support it - that's more than can be said for a lot of the kids hanging around in the streets these days. I say: all the more power to him... and yes, I'm slightly envious of the Caparisons as well ;-)

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Stitch (Feb 16, 2009)

Caparison092 said:


> I know everyone has their own views on skill and who deserves what, I just hate when people think I have rich parents that buy me everything. I have worked hard for my gear and am proud of it, that's all



Just because some people are being childish isn't really a fair ndication of the rest of the forum. I can name several members (nolly...bulb, etc.) who have incredible rigs of epicness and they are stupid young. Its quite achievable.

Don't let other peoples' sour grapes and jealousy get to you.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 16, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Just because some people are being childish isn't really a fair ndication of the rest of the forum. I can name several members (nolly...bulb, etc.) who have incredible rigs of epicness and they are stupid young. Its quite achievable.
> 
> Don't let other peoples' sour grapes and jealousy get to you.



Arnt bulb and nolly like 28?


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 17, 2009)

how did you manage to get deals on caparisons then?

most players they endorse are on an almost arena like caliber..


just askin too, not tryin to start shit.


----------



## Caparison092 (Feb 17, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> how did you manage to get deals on caparisons then?
> 
> most players they endorse are on an almost arena like caliber..
> 
> ...



Caparison is all about relationships with people, they aren't all about having people on board who will sell millions of cds. I met Itaru and formed a good relationship with him, simple as it sounds, that's it. Knowing other people who caparison endorses also helps.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 17, 2009)

thats actually Chris Garza's custom ibanez from back when suicide silence still played ibanez


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 17, 2009)

Caparison092 said:


> Caparison is all about relationships with people, they aren't all about having people on board who will sell millions of cds. I met Itaru and formed a good relationship with him, simple as it sounds, that's it. Knowing other people who caparison endorses also helps.



.. people like chris storey?


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> thats actually Chris Garza's custom ibanez from back when suicide silence still played ibanez



Ummm, your almost a week too late on this one.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 17, 2009)

Caparison092 said:


> The cobra isnt some piece of crap line 6 head and therefore is not a forgiving amp.If you ever muster the ability to play one, you will know.. That video wasn't titled watch me shred 20 notes per second, it was a tone demonstration( playing scales, sweeping,and other shred bull is boring on youtube). As far as rich daddy goes, I've worked my ass off and made good relationships with companies which cuts the prices down. Its a lot of money but guitar is my passion and that's what I spend my money on. It really is entertaining reading all the bashing going on though  Jealousy I detect much



Chill out, I've had people ditch on my playing when the video was really just a sketch, a joke, a complete mockery, but I suppose it isn't as bad as people ditching on your playing when you're being serious.

I didn't mean your playing was completely shit, or shit even, It just lacked defininition and character somewhat in that particular video (If we're going to be honest here). I just think the chosen ditties you used didn't really shine; It was tight, I'll give you that, but this shouldn't really be about your playing, I dont envy you because I want your setup, Im happy with mine - I envy you for having the freedom to buy so much shit. dont you pay rent or buy groceries?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 17, 2009)

i say his he isn't that good saying cant even play no pity for a coward correctly


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 17, 2009)

PS. Im pretty sure everyone here feels horrible for saying all this crap.

I do. definitely. 

but I assure you im not jelous


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 17, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> i say his he isn't that good saying cant even play no pity for a coward correctly



I (quickly) checked out some of his other vids and his band seems pretty damn good.


----------



## Harry (Feb 17, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I (quickly) checked out some of his other vids and his band seems pretty damn good.



Yeah, I watched some of the other videos too, weren't bad.
Hell, he nails some cool pinch harmonics in his "This Fire Burns" cover.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 17, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I (quickly) checked out some of his other vids and his band seems pretty damn good.


well maybe he just slotched it together


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 17, 2009)

Caparison092 said:


> That video wasn't titled watch me shred 20 notes per second, it was a tone demonstration( playing scales, sweeping,and other shred bull is boring on youtube).



I'd rather watch someone play a solid riff that sparks inspiration, like that Josh Martin(?) dude on the 8 string Ibanez. That shit got me so hyped on the potential of an ERG. Watching people shred 400bpm A minor sweeps in 4 indexes (or whatever the shred term is) is rather boring to me.

Don't get bummed about people ripping on you. Keep working hard and enjoy the killer gear.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 17, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> i say his he isn't that good saying cant even play no pity for a coward correctly



Then record a video of you playing it correctly and post it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Then record a video of you playing it correctly and post it.



 

On another note: I'm going to come clean and say the only reason I said this guy was average was because everyone else was and I didn't like the riffs he was playing  

*CrushingAnvil doesn't believe what hes typing to everyone*


----------



## GazPots (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeh, should probably not follow other peoples opinion like the proverbial sheep eh? 


I don't really understand why you'd be following other people on a discussion board of all things. It's not like someones gonna come and bitch slap you for speaking your mind is it? 


Although saying that, I do believe people shouldn't be an asshole towards others unless it's deserved regardless of the medium of communication.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Then record a video of you playing it correctly and post it.





Do it!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> i say his he isn't that good saying cant even play no pity for a coward correctly



Do you ever have anything positive to say? I like to give people a hard time just as much as anyone else, but you are just plain insulting all the time.

Wait a second, I knew it, I'd recognize that lack of punctuation and capitalization anywhere.........

BLINDINGLIGHT7 IS ERIC DEVRIES!!!!! OMG HE'S ALREADY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh sweet Jesus no.

PS. Easy there cowboy. Just because you're trying to cover your ass doesn't mean that you need to take the opposite extreme here. There's nothing wrong with shred or any other type of guitar playing. 

Just remember that it's all about the music, not the YouTube jack-offery.


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2009)

So he didn't play something right. Big fucking deal. 

I didn't know you were such a guitar god.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 17, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> well maybe he just slotched it together



What


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 17, 2009)

*Guys - this thread was started to talk about the guitar. It has been resolved that the guitar is a RG7 refinished by LACS. 

If you want to critique the player in the video and all his gear this is NOT the thread to do it in. I especially love how people are quick to hate on a guy for having gear and his technique yet I don't see any of the nay-sayers posting clips. 

*


----------

